# Report: Marines lead all services in binge drinking, sex partners



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2018)

"If you want to feel the pride of being a Marine....you have to earn it!"

Report: Marines lead all services in binge drinking, sex partners

A new report from the RAND Corporation analyzed survey data from thousands of active-duty military members and found Marines are more likely to be heavy drinkers, use tobacco and engage in riskier sexual behavior than the sailors, soldiers and airmen of the other branches.

RAND found that incidents of binge drinking and hazardous drinking among Marines was almost double what it was in the Air Force.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 29, 2018)

Crashing ships, firing COs, losing in the drinking and rooting stakes to Marines. How far the navy has fallen.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2018)

Ric Romero works at the RAND Corporation?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2018)

I am SHOCKED AND APPALLED that such behavior even goes on

Next thing you'll tell me is that Marines drink and throw furniture off the 3rd deck.

Not that I would know about such things.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 30, 2018)

Typically the shittier your day to day life is the harder you party aka don’t care if you live or die. 

I’d love to see a more in depth study of individual groups in the DOD and how weird they get. My guess the list would be- 

1. Ranger privates 
2. Entire USMC 
3. Submariners 
4. Cooks 
5. Riggers


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 30, 2018)

Straight from the "no shit" files....
Royal Marines would be at the tippy-top of that list....


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 30, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Straight from the "no shit" files....
> Royal Marines would be at the tippy-top of that list....


When the Paras started talking about ball gags, head mounted dildos and their “initiations” for new guys, we knew we had been bested in the debauchery department...


----------



## Grunt (Jul 30, 2018)

For some reason, I was never proud of the distinction of leading other services in binge drinking....


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 30, 2018)

Agoge said:


> For some reason, I was never proud of the distinction of leading other services in binge drinking....



You know what we (i.e., corpsmen) called binge drinking if we weren't participating?  Skills lab.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> Ric Romero works at the RAND Corporation?




Must you be so FARKing obvious?


----------



## J. (Jul 30, 2018)

Im just glad they didn’t do a base by base comparison because I don’t feel like having a safety stand down here. 

The commandant came here and had a meeting with every NCO on base last year and said we were the “NFL of alcohol abuse”.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 30, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> ...throw furniture off the 3rd deck.



I'll never forget the time staff duty approached me while on CQ and asked why in the hell a couch was just launched from a third floor window.


----------



## DC (Jul 30, 2018)

Beer machines in the barracks1977-1979
Drink any age on base(USN)
Diver groupies(watsa condom?)
Breaking shit is entertainment
Blowing up shit pure fun
I miss it all everyday!


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 30, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> I'll never forget the time staff duty approached me while on CQ and asked why in the hell a couch was just launched from a third floor window.


You’ll be happy to know much hasn’t changed in your absence.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 30, 2018)

Who paid for this dumb ass study?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> I'll never forget the time staff duty approached me while on CQ and asked why in the hell a couch was just launched from a third floor window.



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2018)

That may  or may not be me in the middle .... what. a. night.

Circa 1990 - Okinawa


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 30, 2018)

What...Fayettenam in the 70's...82nd Airborne=the price of admission.  As I recall, damn near an entire division provided the weekly entertainment!  Lets not forget the Dragon Club!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2018)

"I'd like to thank Miller, Budwiser, Corona, Jack Daniels, Jim Beam, John Jameson and the countless women that have helped us achieve this lofty goal!"

That would be one hell of a Navy Achievement Medal to write up!


----------



## CQB (Jul 31, 2018)

Congratulations, you are now Honorary Australians.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 31, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> "I'd like to thank Miller, Budwiser, Corona, Jack Daniels, Jim Beam, John Jameson and the countless women that have helped us achieve this lofty goal!"
> 
> That would be one hell of a Navy Achievement Medal to write up!



"In face of adversity by seeing multiple empty liquor bottles, PFC Schmuckatelli willingly exposed himself by staggering to the base package store, attempting to speak clearly and without slurring in an attempt to purchase additional alcohol.  Upon being met by a large dependapotomus, clearly exhibiting mating behaviors, PFC Schmuckatelli put his own needs aside in order to secure additional alcohol for his teammates.  Upon securing the objective and delivering the High Value Target (HVT) to his leadership, PFC Schmuckatelli sacrificed himself by throwing himself onto the dependapotamus so that his teammates could further the mission of advanced inebriation.  PFC Schmuckatelli's actions reflected great credit upon himself and were in keeping with the highest traditions of the United States Naval service."


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 31, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> You’ll be happy to know much hasn’t changed in your absence.



Good to hear the standard is still being met!


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> Good to hear the standard is still being met!


“Hey can someone tell my why the fuck there’s an LMTV tire in the laundry room? Anyone? No one has any fucking idea how that got in there? Looking at you, E Co...”


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 31, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> “Hey can someone tell my why the fuck there’s an LMTV tire in the laundry room? Anyone? No one has any fucking idea how that got in there? Looking at you, E Co...”



On my last night before signing out on terminal leave, me and the rest of the C co NCOs decided it would be a good idea to get drunk and have a fire outside the old C co NCO hallway...in a big ass galvanized steel garbage can.  the SDNCO disagreed with our judgment.


----------

